# Do you have any Uncommon Phobias?



## Half (Jun 29, 2016)

What uncommon fears or phobias might you have?

I, personally am haphephobic - meaning I dislike being touched, regardless of who or why - and vehiphobic, meaning I am terrified of operating vehicles or riding in them.

What about you?


----------



## Zipline (Jun 29, 2016)

I do not like deep water (for fear of creatures I can not see through the murk), now that I think about it, I do not like water in general. It is prob due to being a cat, but i prefer to stay dry. I also do not like bright light but spend most of my time outside during the hottest part of the day. I used to be afraid of children because of my childhood but after working around them at the store most every day I am fine with them now. I do not like dead bodies. I have been around and touched too many and always think they will wake up and grab me.


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Jun 29, 2016)

If there is anything that scares me the most, it's prob when someone gets really close to ur ear dude, and just breathes....just sitting there right next to your ear just breathing right into it. I mean, just about every strand of hair on my body sticks up, it's the weirdest feeling ever


----------



## mzfantic (Jun 29, 2016)

What's the scientific term for fear of power lines? Cause that's what I'm afraid of. I'm not afraid of the wires or getting shocked. I'm afraid of the giant lattice towers standing there overpowering everything around them.


----------



## mzfantic (Jun 29, 2016)

Half said:


> I, personally am haphephobic - meaning I dislike being touched, regardless of who or why


Do you cringe away when people try to touch you or if they approach you too fast?


----------



## Half (Jun 29, 2016)

Wow. It's interesting to see such diversity of fear, particularly the reasoning. 



mzfantic said:


> Do you cringe away when people try to touch you or if they approach you too fast?


It's more "Contact makes me wanna pull away." I squirm, I startle easily at the touch. If I see it coming or expect it it's not so bad, but the longer it lasts the more I want to pull away. So generally, no, it's better to have some kind of warning. If someone startles me with a touch (i.e. slap on the back, poked in the shoulder, unexpected contact) I've jerked away/flinched, and there were a couple of instances where the fear prompted me to wind up a punch of self defense. I've never _actually_ hit someone, but I have thrown people off me pretty roughly from pure reaction. I did come close, actually throwing the punch once, but the person (who was a friend) was short enough to be missed entirely.


----------



## mzfantic (Jun 29, 2016)

Half said:


> It's more "Contact makes me wanna pull away." I squirm, I startle easily at the touch. If I see it coming or expect it it's not so bad, but the longer it lasts the more I want to pull away. So generally, no, it's better to have some kind of warning. If someone startles me with a touch (i.e. slap on the back, poked in the shoulder, unexpected contact) I've jerked away/flinched, and there were a couple of instances where the fear prompted me to wind up a punch of self defense. I've never _actually_ hit someone, but I have thrown people off me pretty roughly from pure reaction. I did come close, actually throwing the punch once, but the person (who was a friend) was short enough to be missed entirely.


I'm actually very similar to you in that regard then. For me it's not so much of a fear, it's more of a reaction. I don't like being touched by anyone except for close friends with warning. I don't even like being hugged by my parents. Although if I touch someone else it's perfectly fine. I wonder if I suit at a convention if i'll end up getting in trouble for decking someone for randomly hugging me, cause' I've heard hugging happens a lot at furry conventions.


----------



## TheKC (Jun 29, 2016)

I'm scared of sharp things near my head. Knife, fork, anything poky near my head makes me nervous. This comes from when I was really young, I had to have ear surgery. I knew they cut open my ear to work on it and that idea seems to have become a phobia. I know it comes from this because I will sometimes cover my ear that got worked on. 
My husband likes to go though haunted house attractions. They don't really scare me at all. but one time, one house had  work shop room with saws and blades hanging from the ceiling. I pushed him yelling, "KEEP GOING KEEP GOING!! O n O"


----------



## Daven (Jun 29, 2016)

Receipts


----------



## Sergei Nóhomo (Jun 29, 2016)

I'm scared of going 10 posts without shitposting once


----------



## Daven (Jun 29, 2016)

I fear receipts


----------



## Daven (Jun 29, 2016)

mzfantic said:


> I'm actually very similar to you in that regard then. For me it's not so much of a fear, it's more of a reaction. I don't like being touched by anyone except for close friends with warning. I don't even like being hugged by my parents. Although if I touch someone else it's perfectly fine. I wonder if I suit at a convention if i'll end up getting in trouble for decking someone for randomly hugging me, cause' I've heard hugging happens a lot at furry conventions.


My x was like that i touched her shoulder
Once and she corndoged me and i puked all over my science teacher


----------



## Half (Jun 29, 2016)

mzfantic said:


> I'm actually very similar to you in that regard then. For me it's not so much of a fear, it's more of a reaction. I don't like being touched by anyone except for close friends with warning. I don't even like being hugged by my parents. Although if I touch someone else it's perfectly fine. I wonder if I suit at a convention if i'll end up getting in trouble for decking someone for randomly hugging me, cause' I've heard hugging happens a lot at furry conventions.


Well, it's comforting to know I'm not the only one! It's something that was awkward to explain to people I know, and a lot of them disregard it until they see a legitimate reaction come of it. If I had to give some advice for that convention - Wear a backpack, it would discourage people from coming up from behind for a hug. You'd at least have some warning! 


TheKC said:


> I'm scared of sharp things near my head. Knife, fork, anything poky near my head makes me nervous. This comes from when I was really young, I had to have ear surgery. I knew they cut open my ear to work on it and that idea seems to have become a phobia. I know it comes from this because I will sometimes cover my ear that got worked on.
> My husband likes to go though haunted house attractions. They don't really scare me at all. but one time, one house had  work shop room with saws and blades hanging from the ceiling. I pushed him yelling, "KEEP GOING KEEP GOING!! O n O"


That's a fairly common one - though it's interesting to see what inspired the fear. If it's anything like needles, the best way to get past it (or at least disregard it) is to distract yourself.


----------



## Simo (Jun 29, 2016)

Dentists. They are evil people who like to inflict pain. And then you get the bill, and that hurts even more.

I used to have a fear of needles, but that has gone away, after I had a series of acupuncture sessions for this facial pain syndrome/TMJ, and it felt amazing, and brought about a great deal of relief. I counted the needles he put it one time: 27. One at each wrist, a pair at the elbows, several in the neck and more in the face and skull, sometimes one in the stomach, and a pair at the ankles. It brought about an oddly relaxed state, so that I thought I was awake, but I was actually dreaming, and there was no clear line as to when I even knew one from the other.


----------



## Half (Jun 29, 2016)

Simo said:


> Dentists. They are evil people who like to inflict pain. And then you get the bill, and that hurts even more.
> 
> I used to have a fear of needles, but that has gone away, after I had a series of acupuncture sessions for this facial pain syndrome/TMJ, and it felt amazing, and brought about a great deal of relief. I counted the needles he put it one time: 27. One at each wrist, a pair at the elbows, several in the neck and more in the face and skull, sometimes one in the stomach, and a pair at the ankles. It brought about an oddly relaxed state, so that I thought I was awake, but I was actually dreaming, and there was no clear line as to when I even knew one from the other.


_You'll be a den-tist! You have a talent for causing things pain!_ ... 

Wow. That's actually quite a story for inverting a fear. Maybe an extreme exposure like that helps to eliminate it for some? It does remind me of a friend of mine who faced their fear of brains by holding one in his hands (in a laboratory setting, for psychology).


----------



## The Llamakiin (Jun 30, 2016)

Phonophobia. Loud noises. I have _suuuper _sensitive hearing, which is why for the fourth of July I thoroughly plan on hiding in the basements with headphones, tissues and a blanket. x_x


----------



## Simo (Jun 30, 2016)

Half said:


> _You'll be a den-tist! You have a talent for causing things pain!_ ...
> 
> Wow. That's actually quite a story for inverting a fear. Maybe an extreme exposure like that helps to eliminate it for some? It does remind me of a friend of mine who faced their fear of brains by holding one in his hands (in a laboratory setting, for psychology).



Hmmm, holding a brain does send a shiver! But I guess because I don't have to see exposed brain tissue, it's not big a phobia!



The Llamakiin said:


> Phonophobia. Loud noises. I have _suuuper _sensitive hearing, which is why for the fourth of July I thoroughly plan on hiding in the basements with headphones, tissues and a blanket. x_x



I have this somewhat myself: the sounds of certain things especially: guns, motorcycles, loud engines, airplanes, helicopters. Thunder is OK. It seems to be mostly man-made things.


----------



## Sergei Nóhomo (Jun 30, 2016)

Simo said:


> Hmmm, holding a brain does send a shiver! But I guess because I don't have to see exposed brain tissue, it's not big a phobia!
> 
> 
> 
> I have this somewhat myself: the sounds of certain things especially: guns, motorcycles, loud engines, airplanes, helicopters. Thunder is OK. It seems to be mostly man-made things.



Aww yiss thunder is *THE* shit


----------



## Deimos MDT (Jun 30, 2016)

Half said:


> I, personally am haphephobic - meaning I dislike being touched, regardless of who or why - and vehiphobic, meaning I am terrified of operating vehicles or riding in them.



I have the same phobias as you...


----------



## Baremen (Jun 30, 2016)

I have a fear of latex balloons. I cant stand them popping, rubbing or even be in close proximity to me. I will freak out and go the opposite direction of them.

My fear stems from when I was younger and tried to inflate one when it burst and I almost choked to death from the shards that went down my throat.


----------



## Sergei Nóhomo (Jun 30, 2016)

Baremen said:


> I have a fear of latex balloons. I cant stand them popping, rubbing or even be in close proximity to me. I will freak out and go the opposite direction of them.
> 
> My fear stems from when I was younger and tried to inflate one when it burst and I almost choked to death from the shards that went down my throat.



How do you feel about clowns


----------



## Baremen (Jun 30, 2016)

Sergei Nóhomo said:


> How do you feel about clowns



They are alright, don't really find much humor in them. But they don't technically scare me.


----------



## Sergei Nóhomo (Jun 30, 2016)

Baremen said:


> They are alright, don't really find much humor in them. But they don't technically scare me.



What about killing clowns from outter space with latex balloons of all shapes and sizes?


----------



## Baremen (Jun 30, 2016)

Sergei Nóhomo said:


> What about killing clowns from outter space with latex balloons of all shapes and sizes?



Oh the move, that was cool. It has to be in person for me to fear em.


----------



## Sergei Nóhomo (Jun 30, 2016)

Baremen said:


> Oh the move, that was cool. It has to be in person for me to fear em.



Who says clowns can't be spaced themed and also be homicidal maniacs?

Fucking spoopy shit man


----------



## DravenDonovan (Jun 30, 2016)

Hmm.. How about being eaten alive from the inside out?  Maggots, or anything of the sort, used the terrify the shit out of me!  I still can't stand them.

Before you're like, "But, Draven!  They only eat what's infected and that's it!" I've seen it happen.. Seen a cat being eaten alive from the inside out.. I was only a kid, so I couldn't do anything about it x.o but it was being allowed to watch the sifi as a small child xD I'd watch some of the grossest stuff on there.


----------



## Sergei Nóhomo (Jun 30, 2016)

DravenDonovan said:


> Hmm.. How about being eaten alive from the inside out?  Maggots, or anything of the sort, used the terrify the shit out of me!  I still can't stand them.
> 
> Before you're like, "But, Draven!  They only eat what's infected and that's it!" I've seen it happen.. Seen a cat being eaten alive from the inside out.. I was only a kid, so I couldn't do anything about it x.o but it was being allowed to watch the sifi as a small child xD I'd watch some of the grossest stuff on there.



Well I mean even I'd be pretty terrified. I don't care about death but fuck mate, even I'd shit my pants at the thought of a very slow and agonizing death versus a quick and painless one


----------



## DravenDonovan (Jun 30, 2016)

Sergei Nóhomo said:


> Well I mean even I'd be pretty terrified. I don't care about death but fuck mate, even I'd shit my pants at the thought of a very slow and agonizing death versus a quick and painless one



That's about the only thing I'd lose my cool over.  Oh god, I'd be freaking out so bad that I'd die of a stroke or heart attack before the creepy crawlies inside of me had a chance too.
Hell I watched the movie, 'Slither' and it made me squirm.  It didn't scare me, per say, but I will never watch it again.  It's bad enough that it's burned into my memory.  
If I can't see it to fight it, fuck no.


----------



## Sergei Nóhomo (Jun 30, 2016)

DravenDonovan said:


> That's about the only thing I'd lose my cool over.  Oh god, I'd be freaking out so bad that I'd die of a stroke or heart attack before the creepy crawlies inside of me had a chance too.
> Hell I watched the movie, 'Slither' and it made me squirm.  It didn't scare me, per say, but I will never watch it again.  It's bad enough that it's burned into my memory.
> If I can't see it to fight it, fuck no.



pls no


----------



## CJHasPaws (Jul 1, 2016)

I'm scared of the color red. :/


----------



## Yakamaru (Jul 1, 2016)

Sergei Nóhomo said:


> I'm scared of going 10 posts without shitposting once


Once a shitposter, always a shitposter. Amirite? Once you've started it you can't go back. 

I doubt my phobia of needles is uncommon.

Nor my fear of my place looking like what Berlin looked like when it was bombed to fuck and beyond during the last months of the second World War: A huge fucking mess.


----------



## Sergei Nóhomo (Jul 1, 2016)

CJHasPaws said:


> I'm scared of the color red. :/


I think someone would like a word with you


----------



## ZacAttackk (Jul 1, 2016)

It's not really a phobia, but I feel uneasy around men who have long, thick brown curly hair that goes to their shoulders
Because in high school there was this kid in the year below who, when standing around him and talking he'd randomly punch you, get you into a headlock and throw you into a wall for some unknown reason. He has long curly brown hair and after that, nup <o>


----------



## Daven (Jul 2, 2016)

I dont like people in my face once i turned around and one of my freinds was rite behind me and he scared me and i hit him so hard it dislocated his jaw and knoked out two of his baby teeth


----------



## Daven (Jul 2, 2016)

I had to go to the police station and my parents had to pay his medical bill


----------



## Daven (Jul 2, 2016)

I felt HORRIBLE


----------



## Electro⚡Spectrified (Jul 2, 2016)

This is probably one of the most uncommon, f***ed up phobias you've ever heard of, but I am uneasy with the feeling of jets in a swimming pool. The feeling of fast-moving water being shot out of a pipe underwater at me is a weird feeling that I don't like and try hard to stay away from. It's like being scared of the feeling of cobwebs. I don't like the feeling of cobwebs either, in fact I'm more scared of cobwebs than spiders. If there is a cobweb in my backyard irrigation box, I go all the way back around the house to get channel-locks. If a pair of channel-locks is not in the garage, I go looking for them somewhere in the house. If they're not there, I WILL NOT reach in that irrigation box with COBWEBS; I don't care why I need to turn on the water, it's just not gonna happen.


----------



## Half (Jul 2, 2016)

Electro⚡Spectrified said:


> This is probably one of the most uncommon, f***ed up phobias you've ever heard of, but I am uneasy with the feeling of jets in a swimming pool. The feeling of fast-moving water being shot out of a pipe underwater at me is a weird feeling that I don't like and try hard to stay away from. It's like being scared of the feeling of cobwebs. I don't like the feeling of cobwebs either, in fact I'm more scared of cobwebs than spiders. If there is a cobweb in my backyard irrigation box, I go all the way back around the house to get channel-locks. If a pair of channel-locks is not in the garage, I go looking for them somewhere in the house. If they're not there, I WILL NOT reach in that irrigation box with COBWEBS; I don't care why I need to turn on the water, it's just not gonna happen.



I actually don't like either of those sensations. The first is irritating and unnerving, and Cobwebs are the bane of my existence - Which is strange, since I quite like spiders - The former having hurt greatly after having some surgery done on my back, and the ladder causing me to fall down the stairs numerous times... 

To this day I will never use Abandoned Hottubs. (But seriously, I know where you're coming from.)


----------



## Cloudyhue (Jul 2, 2016)

I'm afraid of crossing streets and spirals/snails. The spiral shelled snails scare me because of the shell shape. I'm fine with cone-shelled ones for the most part. I still can't touch them though. If someone draws a spiral on a sheet of paper in front of me I just get this uncomfortable crawly feeling. Not very fun.


----------



## Taweran (Jul 2, 2016)

fear of hospitals...


----------



## MEDS (Jul 2, 2016)

Ladders


----------



## Underdome (Jul 2, 2016)

In my language it is called trypophobic. I am afraid of multitudes of holes, and the photo in wikipedia is really painful for me to see ( Trypophobia - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia ), i feel a strange tickle behind the neck, and I feel really bad.


----------



## Electro⚡Spectrified (Jul 2, 2016)

I used to sort of have that until about 12 years old because of having TONS of beehives at our house when I was young.


----------



## RinkuTheRuffian (Jul 2, 2016)

Underdome said:


> In my language it is called trypophobic. I am afraid of multitudes of holes, and the photo in wikipedia is really painful for me to see ( Trypophobia - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia ), i feel a strange tickle behind the neck, and I feel really bad.


I have the same feeling about sharp objects as well as holes... like, it makes my brain numb and I clench up until my muscles are strained, but only when I think about it.  I think it's different as opposed to traditional phobias since fear is so much different to the feeling I get when I'm subjected to these things.
That, and the fact that everybody I've talked to have told me they get a reaction to holes as well.


----------



## Underdome (Jul 3, 2016)

RinkuTheRuffian said:


> I have the same feeling about sharp objects as well as holes... like, it makes my brain numb and I clench up until my muscles are strained, but only when I think about it.  I think it's different as opposed to traditional phobias since fear is so much different to the feeling I get when I'm subjected to these things.
> That, and the fact that everybody I've talked to have told me they get a reaction to holes as well.


There is a horrible video on Youtube I found once about trypophobia, and everything I saw was making me feel so bad. Indeed It was not like a phobia, but more like a repulsive feeling, like if the holes were deadly dangerous... :/


----------



## Rust (Jul 3, 2016)

At night I am scared of the sound of running water.  Only at night though.  So when I get a cup of water I feel like I have to look around and not have my back exposed.  I can't stand flushing the toilet or washing my hands at night.


----------



## CJHasPaws (Jul 10, 2016)

Sergei Nóhomo said:


> I think someone would like a word with you


Eh? I do not get the reference of which you are referencing.


----------



## Sergei Nóhomo (Jul 10, 2016)

CJHasPaws said:


> Eh? I do not get the reference of which you are referencing.



No see That 70's Show?


----------



## Simo (Jul 10, 2016)

I think seeing a single crow or raven while walking someplace is bad luck, if the bird is silent.

If a single crow or raven is spotted and caws, then it is a sign that you need to think things over: something is going to happen that will require careful attention.

Seeing a flock of crows is generally good luck, and means any darkness that has descended will soon lift.


----------



## Half (Jul 11, 2016)

Cloudyhue said:


> I'm afraid of crossing streets and spirals/snails. The spiral shelled snails scare me because of the shell shape. I'm fine with cone-shelled ones for the most part. I still can't touch them though. If someone draws a spiral on a sheet of paper in front of me I just get this uncomfortable crawly feeling. Not very fun.


That's an interesting one. Does it have to do with the visual itself, or what it makes you think of?


----------



## Cougar_Vee (Jul 11, 2016)

Aside from ladders and passing away in a natural disaster - I guess I'm kind of afraid of eating tomato, my dislike for them in the raw form, so kind of afraid being next to their taste, when I get food with tomato I will instantly go searching to remove them or not eat the food.


----------



## drawain (Jul 12, 2016)

I feel like everyone has trypo"phobia" to a degree. I think it is one of these instincts we have. Maybe we relate it to insectnests.


----------



## Half (Jul 12, 2016)

drawain said:


> I feel like everyone has trypo"phobia" to a degree. I think it is one of these instincts we have. Maybe we relate it to insectnests.


Fair enough, though I think it's the intensity of that fear that qualifies the trait of being "trypophobic."


----------



## Cloudyhue (Jul 20, 2016)

Half said:


> That's an interesting one. Does it have to do with the visual itself, or what it makes you think of?


Just the visual itself. It doesn't really trigger any thoughts in my mind.


----------



## Tetrachroma (Jul 26, 2016)

I have this phobia - whose name I don't know - of very loud, persisting noises, or noises that gradually get very loud. It actually frightens me far more than a quick, loud noise like an explosion. Even if I know what the sound is coming from, it still causes me to panic. For example, let's say there's a motorcycle at the end of the street, about to pass by. I'm aware it's a motorcycle, and I'm aware that it's going to get loud as it passes, but as it continues to grow louder and louder, I get horribly anxious, and my heart begins racing. Once it passes by, I have this rush of relief identical to when you're about to fall off of something, but then save yourself.

I have a much higher decibel tolerance for music, as that has a coherence of sorts to it.


----------



## Half (Jul 26, 2016)

Tetrachroma said:


> I have this phobia - whose name I don't know - of very loud, persisting noises, or noises that gradually get very loud. It actually frightens me far more than a quick, loud noise like an explosion. Even if I know what the sound is coming from, it still causes me to panic. For example, let's say there's a motorcycle at the end of the street, about to pass by. I'm aware it's a motorcycle, and I'm aware that it's going to get loud as it passes, but as it continues to grow louder and louder, I get horribly anxious, and my heart begins racing. Once it passes by, I have this rush of relief identical to when you're about to fall off of something, but then save yourself.
> 
> I have a much higher decibel tolerance for music, as that has a coherence of sorts to it.



That's quite an interesting one, actually. I can't find a specific term for it, unless it happens to have to do with the anticipation of something at the end (i.e. a balloon inflating creates that tension/anxiety of waiting for the 'Pop!'.) New one to me.


----------



## dominoc71 (Jul 27, 2016)

Beehives scare me.


----------



## Half (Jul 27, 2016)

dominoc71 said:


> Beehives scare me.


The hive itself, or the bees inside? If it's the bees, I believe that's Mellisophobia.


----------



## Tetrachroma (Jul 27, 2016)

Oh, I just remembered another, even weirder phobia of mine - Phobophobia. Yeah, that phobia that is widely believed to be fake. I have a phobia of learning about bizarre phobias. They can sometimes cause me to briefly believe I _have_ those phobias, which can cause extreme anxiety. Had a horrible night when I first heard about Chromophobia, the fear of color.

Dang, I really overused "phobia" in this comment.


----------



## eggplantmcgee (Jul 27, 2016)

I have a phobia of closets that aren't closed, windows and what might appear in them, mirrors and what might appear in them, a phobia of people living in my house unknowingly, it gives me panic attacks a lot, and also rain and anything that comes along with it. I don't really know the words but I know most of them are very irrationally big fears of mine.


----------



## Half (Jul 27, 2016)

Tetrachroma said:


> Oh, I just remembered another, even weirder phobia of mine - Phobophobia. Yeah, that phobia that is widely believed to be fake. I have a phobia of learning about bizarre phobias. They can sometimes cause me to briefly believe I _have_ those phobias, which can cause extreme anxiety. Had a horrible night when I first heard about Chromophobia, the fear of color.
> 
> Dang, I really overused "phobia" in this comment.



Part of that might even tie into being a Hypochondriac, but when it comes to such psychological imbalances as a Phobia, that makes a great deal a sense - fear of fears. 



eggplantmcgee said:


> I have a phobia of closets that aren't closed, windows and what might appear in them, mirrors and what might appear in them, a phobia of people living in my house unknowingly, it gives me panic attacks a lot, and also rain and anything that comes along with it. I don't really know the words but I know most of them are very irrationally big fears of mine.



How strange - I've never considered a fear of having people live in my home unknowningly. But maybe that's because I live in an apartment. 
Also interesting to think that rain causes fear in some and relaxes others.


----------



## eggplantmcgee (Jul 27, 2016)

Half said:


> How strange - I've never considered a fear of having people live in my home unknowningly. But maybe that's because I live in an apartment.
> Also interesting to think that rain causes fear in some and relaxes others.



Yeah it's a big fear of mine. No clue why? It might be from all the "TOP 10 : TIMES PEOPLE CAUGHT PEOPLE LIVING IN THEIR HOMES" videos and horror movies lol. It just freaks me out to a not-healthy point. 

And yeah rain is like that. Strangely enough I listen to rain white noise to sleep, but the second it becomes real i get panicky. A strange thing really.


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Jul 27, 2016)

I used to have a phobia of spider webs for the longest time. No, not spiders themselves, spider webs. Why? I *HATED *the feeling of being caught in one or touching one with a passion. Probably stems from the fact that I'm pretty self conscious of things physical contacting me, but webs were the worst culprit.


----------



## Half (Jul 27, 2016)

MadKiyo said:


> I used to have a phobia of spider webs for the longest time. No, not spiders themselves, spider webs. Why? I *HATED *the feeling of being caught in one or touching one with a passion. Probably stems from the fact that I'm pretty self conscious of things physical contacting me, but webs were the worst culprit.


Ack, I know the feeling. Its like it touched your soul in a bad place - utterly and thoroughly unpleasant.


----------



## Cannabiskitty (Jul 27, 2016)

I have only one fear and that is having no fear. Having no fear is being truly mad.


----------



## Final-Tensai (Jul 28, 2016)

I have a phobia of guitars and basses, my eyes have this werid feeling that I would get hit with it anytime.


----------



## SodaBubbles (Jul 30, 2016)

@Half 

I don't have it all the time, but I also have haphephobia problems which is brought on when my anxiety gets really severe. My whole body tenses up so much when that happens that my skin is even tense, and even the thought of being touched makes me want to scream. Have you tried sports shirts to help? Like, the running shirts made of wicking materials? I bought a bunch when Walmart had a sale, and they are a life-saver. Because they have mild compression, they help with anxiety.

I had weird phobia when I owned a rabbit... any time she would lay on my shoulder or my chest, I would be sure she was going to bite my throat, to the point where I had to give her to someone else to hold for a while or whatever. I've never been bitten but once by a rodent, and that was on the finger, and I've owned them on and off since I was 8 (I'm 37 now). So I dunno where it came from.


----------



## Half (Jul 30, 2016)

SodaBubbles said:


> @Half
> 
> I don't have it all the time, but I also have haphephobia problems which is brought on when my anxiety gets really severe. My whole body tenses up so much when that happens that my skin is even tense, and even the thought of being touched makes me want to scream. Have you tried sports shirts to help? Like, the running shirts made of wicking materials? I bought a bunch when Walmart had a sale, and they are a life-saver. Because they have mild compression, they help with anxiety.


I haven't, actually. I tend to feel uncomfortable in "sports clothes'' in general. Something about the material feels unnerving to me. Anything that feels binding or constricting isn't something I like either. I wear a lot of loose clothing because of it.


----------



## SodaBubbles (Jul 30, 2016)

I guess it just depends on the person! Does yours get worse at night too? Or whenever it is you go to sleep? (I know I've read that it can make people feel more vulnerable then)


----------



## Half (Jul 30, 2016)

SodaBubbles said:


> I guess it just depends on the person! Does yours get worse at night too? Or whenever it is you go to sleep? (I know I've read that it can make people feel more vulnerable then)


No, actually. It's usually when I'm out and about, in public places (as that's where there's more people to make contact with). Sleep and nighttime actually quite relax me, as that's a point where I'm most secure.
It's actually caused me a number of issues, where someone has given me a slap on  the back to say hello or try and startle me and I knock them to the floor in a reflexive punch or shove. The only reason I've never hit my best friend is because she's short enough that I missed. 
And, seeing as I've built that reputation up, some people try and startle me so they can dodge and make me look like an idiot. They've never gotten out of the way in time, but I've at least gotten better at stopping before I hit them.


----------



## furryfilth (Jul 31, 2016)

I'm afraid of standing too close to furniture (which probably comes from when my cats would hide under our couches when I was little and scratch our feet if you got too close) and a fear of being watched.


----------



## SSJ3Mewtwo (Jul 31, 2016)

This'll sound weird at first, but it's a phobia that's got reason behind it.

Bathroom urinals.  I hate using them, because I'm always worried the valve is going to burst and sling both a chunk of metal and stream of water into my chest.

Like I said, sounds weird, but there's reason for it.  That reason:  Almost happened when I was a kid.

I was at a big amusement park when I was...dunno, sometime in elementary school.  It was the kind of place you'd expect would maintain their shit, since they had the money to handle basic material maintenance.  In one of the bathroom terminals, my class stopped off for our mandatory lunch and bathroom break.

One of the valves on an unoccupied urinal did exactly what I described above.  Just out of nowhere it blasted off the metal piping ahead of a jet of water and slammed into the opposite wall.

Thankfully no one was in front of that specific urinal.  A surge of pressure from something being flushed elsewhere was what triggered the failure, and the bathroom was evacuated _really fast_ immediately after.

But holy shit, the image has never left my mind.  It's never something that's happened since either.  I can only chalk it up to a freak defect in that one specific unit's manufacture that gave way right at that one moment.


----------



## Forte (Jul 31, 2016)

I have a phobia of looking up at the sky for too long~ x~x


----------



## Sergei Nóhomo (Jul 31, 2016)

Forte said:


> I have a phobia of looking up at the sky for too long~ x~x



Aliums gon' git ya


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Jul 31, 2016)

Forte said:


> I have a phobia of looking up at the sky for too long~ x~x



I guess you could say it's not your... *FORTE.*


----------



## Epistates (Jul 31, 2016)

Mine is ochlophobia. I am introverted in nature, preferring to be alone as my thoughts are muddled by the noisiness of people sometimes. I love socializing, yes, however during those times I worry I might forget my plans and be tardy on my schedule if I am surrounded.


----------



## Half (Jul 31, 2016)

Epistates said:


> Mine is ochlophobia. I am introverted in nature, preferring to be alone as my thoughts are muddled by the noisiness of people sometimes. I love socializing, yes, however during those times I worry I might forget my plans and be tardy on my schedule if I am surrounded.


I've never been afraid of crowds, per say, but I definitely understand the discomfort of having so many people in an area. I usually stick around doors because of it. Back's always to the wall.



SSJ3Mewtwo said:


> This'll sound weird at first, but it's a phobia that's got reason behind it.
> 
> Bathroom urinals.


Honestly I'd be a little more paranoid around appliances if they exploded in front of me, too.


----------



## KittenAdmin (Jul 31, 2016)

Balloons that are about to pop. That tension makes me insane. I can't take it. I leave the room.


----------



## rhansen23 (Aug 1, 2016)

Mine is rather specific, I'm afraid of things wrapping/grabbing me while in the water. Not drowning per se, but being entangled in a body of water is petrifying to me.


----------



## Half (Aug 1, 2016)

rhansen23 said:


> Mine is rather specific, I'm afraid of things wrapping/grabbing me while in the water. Not drowning per se, but being entangled in a body of water is petrifying to me.


The notion of being touched/help/grabbed against your own will is bad enough, adding the time limit of "How long can you hold your breath?" only redoubles it.


----------



## Sergei Nóhomo (Aug 1, 2016)

Half said:


> The notion of being touched/help/grabbed against your own will is bad enough, adding the time limit of "How long can you hold your breath?" only redoubles it.



I dunno, tripophobia is some intense shit


----------



## Half (Aug 1, 2016)

Sergei Nóhomo said:


> I dunno, tripophobia is some intense shit


Certainly, not dismissing it either. Even if you don't consider yourself trypophobic, it instills an intense unease in most people.


----------



## herdarkshadow (Aug 6, 2016)

I am absolutely terrified of high wind storms. I don't know why, but the wind scares me when I see the trees whipping around.


----------



## Diaminerre (Aug 7, 2016)

I have both agoraphobia and acrophobia... That means I'm afraid of open spaces and heights. True hikikomori.


----------



## Starbeak (Aug 7, 2016)

Ashamed to admit but not sure if it is a phobia though. I have a strange fear of music boxes. I am trying to conquer them like I did with my fear of thunder, now I don't fear thunder (like in the movie Ted 1) so music boxes are next to conquer... I can do this and all of you can conquer your phobias too if you believe hard enough. (=


----------



## Half (Aug 7, 2016)

Starbeak said:


> Ashamed to admit but not sure if it is a phobia though. I have a strange fear of music boxes. I am trying to conquer them like I did with my fear of thunder, now I don't fear thunder (like in the movie Ted 1) so music boxes are next to conquer... I can do this and all of you can conquer your phobias too if you believe hard enough. (=


Music boxes can be unnerving for some.
I find them quite pleasant, personally - though maybe that's because I associate them with great moments in great games.


----------



## Ziplone (Aug 7, 2016)

I may be a cat but I do not like heights.


----------



## Protonite (Aug 7, 2016)

Heights and bugs, the latter being kind of embarrassing since I'm a male. xD


----------



## Keywee612 (Aug 7, 2016)

vomiting and venom/poison also have some perk like spider some relate have venom/poison plus vomiting

it call Toxophobia yes that is name


----------



## yurguardianangel (Aug 8, 2016)

Pool drains is probably an unsual phobia of mine.
Not just they look sinister especially in black, but people have been sucked onto them.


----------



## AnthonyStark (Aug 19, 2016)

I have a fear of bathroom fans (exhaust fans) and air vents. They're super fucking terrifying to me. I don't know why, but it leads to the avoidance of using public restrooms most days. I also have trypophobia - legitimately. Not just because I saw some gross thing online about frogs coming out of another frog's back; when I was ten, I was staring at the ceiling in a classroom, and noticed little holes in it, which freaked me out. That is what started it.


----------



## Revates (Aug 20, 2016)

I'm scared of:
1. Women
2. Losing my SO
3. Dying
4. Effortposts
5. Heights
6. Deep Water


----------



## ElZorroValdez (Aug 20, 2016)

I am afraid of you. Keep your distance, I'm armed.


----------



## Molotoxic (Aug 20, 2016)

Thunderstorms, meh.


----------



## Dyrra (Aug 21, 2016)

Got the strangest fear of hurting my nails. Not a vanity thing, but it just really puts me on edge to get an awkward injury on my nails. That and it slightly sets me when someone messes with their own...


----------



## Kapronsis (Aug 21, 2016)

When I was younger, I used to suffer from mechanophobia, the fear of machines. I was incredibly afraid of them. Any kind of loud machinery, small and large, from power tools like saws to lawn mowers to car engines and so on. Trucks and buses used to scare the crap out of me if I was standing near the engine part when it was turned on. As I got older I managed to overcome this phobia by forcing myself to mow the lawn (parents usually did it). Once I held the lawn mower and started mowing, I realized I had full control over the machine, I was the master, not the other way around. Trying to drive a car also helped. With time, the fear dwindled more and more. Nowadays, I still sometimes feel uneasy around loud machinery, but nowhere near the fear and utter dread I used to feel when I was younger.

Today I just suffer from acrophobia, the fear of heights. I tried "beating" this phobia as well, but no matter what I do, I can't overcome it, so I just live with it. Though this one is a pretty common phobia.


----------



## Half (Aug 22, 2016)

ElZorroValdez said:


> I am afraid of you. Keep your distance, I'm armed.


*Keeps distance*



Dyrra said:


> Got the strangest fear of hurting my nails. Not a vanity thing, but it just really puts me on edge to get an awkward injury on my nails. That and it slightly sets me when someone messes with their own...


Sounds like a sympathetic unease. If it hurts other people, you'd flinch out of empathy, and/or the idea of it happening to you, no?



Kapronsis said:


> When I was younger, I used to suffer from mechanophobia, the fear of machines. I was incredibly afraid of them. Any kind of loud machinery, small and large, from power tools like saws to lawn mowers to car engines and so on. Trucks and buses used to scare the crap out of me if I was standing near the engine part when it was turned on. As I got older I managed to overcome this phobia by forcing myself to mow the lawn (parents usually did it). Once I held the lawn mower and started mowing, I realized I had full control over the machine, I was the master, not the other way around. Trying to drive a car also helped. With time, the fear dwindled more and more. Nowadays, I still sometimes feel uneasy around loud machinery, but nowhere near the fear and utter dread I used to feel when I was younger.
> 
> Today I just suffer from acrophobia, the fear of heights. I tried "beating" this phobia as well, but no matter what I do, I can't overcome it, so I just live with it. Though this one is a pretty common phobia.


Admirable! I've been doing the same with my vehiphobia (similar, but specifically for being in vehicles/driving them). Not erased, but lessened.


----------



## Elf-cat (Aug 22, 2016)

I am afraid of or have problems with authority figures. 
If I find a cute male furry online and interact with him in a positive manner and then find out that he is a police officer, I end up having a panic attack.
Very recently I ended up deleting my furrixtreame account, youtube channel and gmail account because I found out that one of the furries was a police officer.
Law enforcement should never be trusted. o.o


----------



## Grruelty (Aug 22, 2016)

I'm afraid of oblivion. A state of nonexistence. If I were to die and still somehow be aware, then fuck yeah. Although, I don't really believe in the whole afterlife thing, so I may just end up putting little robots in my brain, or whatever improves livability in the future.


----------



## Half (Aug 22, 2016)

Grruelty said:


> I'm afraid of oblivion. A state of nonexistence. If I were to die and still somehow be aware, then fuck yeah. Although, I don't really believe in the whole afterlife thing, so I may just end up putting little robots in my brain, or whatever improves livability in the future.


Mm. It's a dreadful thought, nonexistence. Consciousness and physicality are such an important part of life, to loose those in death is a notion most unnerving.


----------



## Licorice the kouhai (Aug 23, 2016)

Half said:


> What uncommon fears or phobias might you have?
> 
> I, personally am haphephobic - meaning I dislike being touched, regardless of who or why - and vehiphobic, meaning I am terrified of operating vehicles or riding in them.
> 
> What about you?


sorry this is unrelated but BLUECHAIR. anyways don't think i have any except for small little holes. even thinking about it i get nervous


----------



## Jarren (Aug 24, 2016)

Licorice the kouhai said:


> sorry this is unrelated but BLUECHAIR. anyways don't think i have any except for small little holes. even thinking about it i get nervous


Trypophobia is the term for that I believe.


----------



## Dyrra (Aug 24, 2016)

Jarren said:


> Trypophobia is the term for that I believe.


And for the love of fluffy tails, do not google image that shit


----------



## Licorice the kouhai (Aug 24, 2016)

Dyrra said:


> And for the love of fluffy tails, do not google image that shit


yeah, even when i poke holes in paper and erasers I get really itchy. even thinking about it makes me feel like that


----------



## Dyrra (Aug 24, 2016)

Licorice the kouhai said:


> yeah, even when i poke holes in paper and erasers I get really itchy. even thinking about it makes me feel like that


Man, that sounds horrible. I can't imagine how you'd end up dealing with that day to day :/


----------



## Licorice the kouhai (Aug 24, 2016)

Dyrra said:


> Man, that sounds horrible. I can't imagine how you'd end up dealing with that day to day :/



Luckily I've gotten use to every day objects like cheese graters ( I love to grate cheese Cuz cheese is life) its more of things that seem uno ordinary like alot of water droplets clustered together on the top of containers,  because they are tinyer and larger in numbers. If they are larger and spread out its not that bad


----------



## KageSakuraclown (Aug 29, 2016)

phonophobia loud noises & globophobia fear of balloons


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Aug 29, 2016)

Half said:


> What uncommon fears or phobias might you have?
> 
> I, personally am haphephobic - meaning I dislike being touched, regardless of who or why - and vehiphobic, meaning I am terrified of operating vehicles or riding in them.
> 
> What about you?


I've always disliked being touched by just about anyone regardless who or why, even by my own parents. thought for me it's more due to my Asperger's and the resulting higher sensitivity with all 5 senses than a phobia, but I guess my rather obscure (maybe) phobia would be that I get uncomfortable and really anxious when I can't hear anything (considering I can nearly always hear things like the high pitched whine of cell phone or DS batteries charging, and the buzz of electricity in tv's and stuff like that does say something when it is completely silent even to me) and then I start expecting something to go really wrong as my inherent paranoia from my ever overactive mind and imagination goes into overdrive.


----------



## Half (Aug 29, 2016)

I guess my rather obscure (maybe) phobia would be that I get uncomfortable and really anxious when I can't hear anything (considering I can nearly always hear things like the high pitched whine of cell phone or DS batteries charging said:
			
		

> If by that you mean silence, it's Sedatephobia. And it can be quite unnerving.


----------



## FelisFloof (Aug 30, 2016)

Wall of text warning, and apologies in advance! 



The Llamakiin said:


> Phonophobia. Loud noises. I have _suuuper _sensitive hearing, which is why for the fourth of July I thoroughly plan on hiding in the basements with headphones, tissues and a blanket. x_x


I TOTALLY understand that one.  Only one of my eyes work and since I was born with that I guess my ears were jacked into GOD MODE.  So I usually know if I am about to walk into something purely because of my ears.   I will fight someone if they scrape their fork on their plate on purpose.

Anyway because of my vision I don't like when there aren't any shadows outside, since I can't 3D at ALL I can't figure out if it's an inch or a mile down unless there are shadows or there's enough silence for the echolocation to work properly.  I don't fear it, but I end up being very very careful then.... I also don't like rickety things, being on them means if it breaks or falls over I will fall with it and will have no idea when the ground is coming.

I DO NOT LIKE PARASITES!  I don't care about water depth since I can swim yadda yadda but as soon as seaweed or something touches my leg all bets are off it could be anything small and sneaky and hungry...... *shudder*

Last one.  If it's nighttime and something somewhere that I can see is blacker than the black?  I will kill it if it comes close to me I will not play.  If I can tell what something is, using any senses that are at my disposal, it could be in my face and I wouldn't care.  But if it's essentially a sourceless shadow I WILL KILL IT with my hands if I must.  Ain't noooo way.  no. 

I also had, in the past, fear of black holes and fear of random people poisoning me... but that's because I didn't know I suffered from anxiety and my brain picked some stuff and ran away with it.  Mostly that stuff doesn't even cross my mind anymore on a conscious level.  I'm still very careful with my drinks in bars and similar areas, but literally everybody should be.  Including males.  Anybody of any gender from any background could think it was at least funny to slip something there, even if they didn't have a malicious agenda.

Again sorry for the wall there.  Thanks if you read it!


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Aug 30, 2016)

Yup, I have a fear of furries.


----------



## swooz (Aug 30, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> I've always disliked being touched by just about anyone regardless who or why, even by my own parents. thought for me it's more due to my Asperger's and the resulting higher sensitivity with all 5 senses than a phobia, but I guess my rather obscure (maybe) phobia would be that I get uncomfortable and really anxious when I can't hear anything (considering I can nearly always hear things like the high pitched whine of cell phone or DS batteries charging, and the buzz of electricity in tv's and stuff like that does say something when it is completely silent even to me) and then I start expecting something to go really wrong as my inherent paranoia from my ever overactive mind and imagination goes into overdrive.


I have the exact same problem. Probably because I have autism too.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Aug 30, 2016)

Oh and I have this one about the use of full stops. Like, why the fuck do people need to have no less than 3 of them at the end of every sentence? That shit is just weird...


----------



## Half (Aug 30, 2016)

FelisFloof said:


> Wall of text warning, and apologies in advance!
> 
> 
> I TOTALLY understand that one.  Only one of my eyes work and since I was born with that I guess my ears were jacked into GOD MODE.  So I usually know if I am about to walk into something purely because of my ears.   I will fight someone if they scrape their fork on their plate on purpose.
> ...



That's... quite the insight.
I've actually indulged in the paranoid delusion of people poisoning my drinks. I used to take my own water with me to restaurants (though illogically I figured the food was safe even if the soda or anything wasn't). 
And I still hold the ocean in great contempt after I was nicked by crabs in the murk not once, not twice, but seven times. (Fool me once, shame on me. Fool me five or more times, shame on you.) I still avoid it.


----------



## Half (Aug 30, 2016)

Mr. Fox said:


> Yup, I have a fear of furries.


You brave, brave man. *Salute*


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Aug 30, 2016)

Half said:


> You brave, brave man. *Salute*


My therapist told me I should tackle my fear head on, so far I think I'm doing quite well...


----------



## Sparrow-the-Wolfess (Aug 30, 2016)

I'm afraid of balloons. 

Childhood trauma... ^_^;;


----------



## KageSakuraclown (Aug 31, 2016)

Sparrow-the-Wolfess said:


> I'm afraid of balloons.
> 
> Childhood trauma... ^_^;;



they  scared me too


----------



## Sparrow-the-Wolfess (Aug 31, 2016)

KageSakuraclown said:


> they  scared me too


I wish "scare" is all they'd do to me. @__@


----------



## KageSakuraclown (Aug 31, 2016)

Sparrow-the-Wolfess said:


> I wish "scare" is all they'd do to me. @__@


they the most scariest thing ever


----------



## Sparrow-the-Wolfess (Aug 31, 2016)

KageSakuraclown said:


> they the most scariest thing ever


I like to look at them from far away, but... I can't get close to them =/  just reminds me of everything all over again.

People are sick.

Why might you be afraid of them? If it's too personal, you don't have to answer, it's okay. ^-^


----------



## RandomNinja11 (Aug 31, 2016)

This thread is turning into spam about balloons yet it's still technically on topic, but not really...



Spoiler



...and it's fucking fantastic!!


----------



## KageSakuraclown (Aug 31, 2016)

Sparrow-the-Wolfess said:


> I like to look at them from far away, but... I can't get close to them =/  just reminds me of everything all over again.
> 
> People are sick.
> 
> Why might you be afraid of them? If it's too personal, you don't have to answer, it's okay. ^-^



I did liked them when I was really little but the pop sound always scared me and well my dad found out and got really mad & yell & scared me with them then my oder black mail me with them so I would do his  chores and he didn't stop till I was 15 so I hate them alot even tho I can draw them


----------



## Sparrow-the-Wolfess (Aug 31, 2016)

KageSakuraclown said:


> I did liked them when I was really little but the pop sound always scared me and well my dad found out and got really mad & yell & scared me with them then my oder black mail me with them so I would do his  chores and he didn't stop till I was 15 so I hate them alot even tho I can draw them


Oh man... I can completely relate :'( 

I was around... 5 or 6? I was having a birthday party and my classmates were over and such, well a boy punched me and I started crying. My instinct was to go tell my dad, so I did. He took me inside and grabbed one of my balloons, I'm assuming to try and cheer me up faster... well I was crying too hard I think, and he sorta snapped... shoved the balloon in my face over my mouth and it popped and some of the plastic stuff when in my throat. =/


----------



## KageSakuraclown (Aug 31, 2016)

Sparrow-the-Wolfess said:


> Oh man... I can completely relate :'(
> 
> I was around... 5 or 6? I was having a birthday party and my classmates were over and such, well a boy punched me and I started crying. My instinct was to go tell my dad, so I did. He took me inside and grabbed one of my balloons, I'm assuming to try and cheer me up faster... well I was crying too hard I think, and he sorta snapped... shoved the balloon in my face over my mouth and it popped and some of the plastic stuff when in my throat. =/


oh god thats a nightmare *hugs*


----------



## Synthex (Aug 31, 2016)

Mmm I have two, I don't really know the names for either.

The first one is loud, sudden noises. Fireworks don't scare me because I expect them around july, neither do loud noises by themselves, like concerts. If you pop a balloon behind my head, however, expect me to curl into a ball and cry. It's a bit of leftover "fun stuff" from the time my fiance and I witnessed a guy shoot his girlfriend and then try to come after us.

The other is oddly layered voices. Think Fi's lines in hyrule warriors. It's only certain character voices that do it, but they never fail to make my skin absolutely crawl....


----------



## RandomNinja11 (Sep 1, 2016)

Almost forgot to answer the thread lol, got distracted by balloons

1. High Altitude (Mostly planes, I feel like i'm going to be in a crash/fall & also negative association with flight, because the air pressure isnt regulated properly in my head so the pressure remains the same in my head and it feels like my head is pushing itself outwards in all directions)
2. Darkness (Yep... Darkness.... I just feel like something is watching me at all times and I don't like when not all my senses are at my disposal)
3. Sudden, Unexpected & Drastic Change (*cough* Common core mathematics *cough* SATs this year *cough*)

also, not really a phobia, but I border Trypophobia...(dont google images... it makes your skin crawl) (Garlic makes my skin crawl when I have to see the peel thing.... Lotus blossoms as well)

That's really the main ones from me...
Cant think of anymore lol


----------



## brian577 (Sep 15, 2016)

Children and stickers.  Kids just make me uncomfortable and I don't know how to interact with them. As for stickers....not really sure why, I just find them gross.


----------



## Nashida (Sep 15, 2016)

This might be a weird one, but you ever drive around at night past a hospital, industrial park, or some other areas with those orangey yellow street lamps?

Those freak me out big time. I used to have nightmares as a kid about getting trapped in a warehouse like that


----------



## Lea.Tigris (Sep 15, 2016)

Vomitphobia..


----------



## Piccolora (Sep 16, 2016)

Latex balloons. I once got a piece of one stuck in my eye when it popped and it was wedged under the eyeball. Thankfully, crying moved it out, but I really hate latex balloons now. Mylar balloons are okay, but not latex.


----------



## Experimentonomen (Sep 16, 2016)

I have "Hug-O-Phobia" i e phobia of hugs.


----------



## Nashida (Sep 16, 2016)

Lea.Tigris said:


> Vomitphobia..


I had that for a while. Emetophobia, the fear of vomiting or the fear that you'll be sick and vomit.

I overcame that, as a preschool teacher (let's face it, kids get sick a lot) and when I was in China. Seemed like 2/3 of the population was carsick to some degree. I was just surrounded by it so much I learned to start turning the other cheek, especially when I reasoned with myself. "He's carsick, you won't get sick from someone else's motion sickness"


----------



## Storok (Sep 17, 2016)

I have a huuuge phobia of human babys they are freaking scary


----------



## SavannaEGoth (Sep 17, 2016)

Embarrassingly enough I have a phobia of crossing streets, even at intersections with crosswalks and the like.  I just worry about what could happen or if someone won't see me, etc.  I FINALLY GOT OVER THAT PHOBIA, TOO- until I got hit by a car.  :')  I don't win.

((After I was diagnosed with anemia I'd have these weird dreams about my arteries poking out of my body and dying of blood loss. . .  For awhile I was afraid of that, like, hardcore.))


----------



## tales (Sep 17, 2016)

I have Mycophobia (fear of mushrooms)

When I was a kid, I saw a movie in which there were these mushroom people who were infectious. If a person breathed in the spores, they would turn into a mushroom person. It freaked me out, and the concept of breathing in spores or eating the spore-saturated mushrooms just gives me the chills. I had to bring a mask for when I took AP Biology.


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Sep 17, 2016)

tales said:


> I have Mycophobia (fear of mushrooms)
> 
> When I was a kid, I saw a movie in which there were these mushroom people who were infectious. If a person breathed in the spores, they would turn into a mushroom person. It freaked me out, and the concept of breathing in spores or eating the spore-saturated mushrooms just gives me the chills. I had to bring a mask for when I took AP Biology.


pretty sure mushroom spores aren't retro-viral...(don't look it up or you'll probably become a germaphobe too)


----------



## tales (Sep 17, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> pretty sure mushroom spores aren't retro-viral...(don't look it up or you'll probably become a germaphobe too)


Well, techinically, they aren't in humans. Our immune system is to strong and can easily kill them off... ants and a few other species however... they aren't so lucky. Doesn't help my phobia any.


----------



## ExtinguishedHope (Sep 18, 2016)

I'm pretty horrified of eating around people. Or, well, eating/drawing/singing/talking on the phone around people is more like it.


----------



## Arck (Sep 21, 2016)

I have thalassophobia- phobia of big deep oceans and dont knowing whats is under you, depths and bottom of the sea
I have also needle phobia and megalophobia- phobia of large things


----------



## OneMillionFurries (Sep 21, 2016)

I have a REALLY bad fear of balloons, stoves and ovens, loud noises, and driving pretty much any vehicle qwq


----------



## tales (Sep 21, 2016)

ExtinguishedHope said:


> I'm pretty horrified of eating around people. Or, well, eating/drawing/singing/talking on the phone around people is more like it.


I am fairly certain that that is social anxiety. Don't worry. Your not alone. It's a pretty common issue.


----------



## Andromedahl (Sep 21, 2016)

Balloons, vomiting, and Christianity (tho religion in general makes me lowkey anxious). Balloons because of the popping; Lots of time spent at friend's birthday parties excusing myself to the bathroom to kinda hide when someone starts playing with the balloons. Vomiting, I think that one's kinda natural. Mainly fear it cause I can sympathy vomit. And Christianity, I'm sure most Christians are fine people and I know this is a stupid thing to be scared of but I've had some really shit childhood experiences with some of them. I sorta tense up or internally panic when someone say's they're Christian.


----------



## FireFeathers (Sep 24, 2016)

I got mauled by an akita as a kid so WOOP 15 years later it's like someone else controls my puppet strings and I go all weird.  Akita specifically, but curly-tailed dogs do it.


----------

